# some music i had a hand in



## jarrod (Jun 3, 2009)

i'm not sure if this belongs here or in the locker room.  

at any rate, i played bass guitar in a three piece called Crown Vic for a number of years.  i've started a little audio blog of some of our recordings, which will be updated periodically.  please check it out if you're at all interested.  

http://theeverwatchfulspider.xanga.com/audio/

if you only listen to one song, click on "mystery hours".  most folks thought that one was all right.

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2009)

Not bad sounds ok, how much better is it today?


----------



## jarrod (Jun 3, 2009)

the earliest recordings i have are from '04, you can tell a pretty big difference in our later stuff.  i'll be posting more of that later.  also keep in mind that these aren't pro studio recordings, it's mostly just a couple mics plugged into the computer at our practice space.  we don't really play together much any more, since i'm in denver, the drummer is in st louis, & the guitarist is still in kansas.  thanks for the listen.

jf


----------

